# How blonde can I be?....



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I thought about making this a poll, but decided against it..

Backstory:
I have to 10g goldfish tank kits from Petsmart. I like them because they came with a hood for 2 screw in light bulbs. In my travels looking for lights to fit them I found this light.










I've been using them for a while now. They originally came in 3 wattages. Recently I decided to step down in my watts for one of my tanks. I asked my husband to get me some 16 watt bulbs at Frys Electronis. We've always gotten them there. Lo and behold they don't carry them anymore. SO.. today like any technocrat I got on the web and found them. They seems pretty high priced. $21 and $10. I decided to get 2 sets of 2 in 2 different wattages. It came to over $100 bucks! O well... they will last a long time and it give me 4 sets total.

After a while I began to think that maybe they were in 4 packs or something. I decided to look back at the web site. I'm still not quite sure but it's highly possible that I have ordered FOUR CASES of these bulbs!!!

So the question remains... "How blonde can I be?!"

Anyone need any bulbs?! LOL


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

Christmas is just around the corner. These could be the biggest Christmas lights in the neighborhood


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Just buy a pallet of those 10 gallon tanks to go with those bulbs.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

LOL! Well, this could mean that you would have a reason to get lots more 10 gal tanks!  Or go on an energy saving kick to all your friends and neighbors and make them Christmas presents to them.


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

Now is the time for those blonde aquarium owner jokes like "How many blondes does it take to screw in a compact fluorescent light bulb...one - but it takes a while because I ordered (insert the correct number here) of them." Personally I like the idea of buying a pallet of 10g tanks.


----------



## intothenew (Aug 1, 2008)

In times such as these, it's best to look forward. You need to find a way to prevent this from happening again. Might I suggest a case of, Revlon Colorsilk Permanent Color Black 10.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Bosmahe and Bert - LOL. Well more 10gs is out of the question.

Gene - it's too hard to figure out how long it will take.. 

Intothenew - Would that mean that next time I would just pretend that I didn't order that many? If that would work I should have done it years ago. Think of all the funny things I've done that could have been avoided!  

The funny thing is that I'm still really not quite sure how many I will have coming. 

Coming soon... a triple u-tube compact fluorescent near you!


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

Well, you can try selling some of those bulbs here and I will be your first customer. I spent a longer time trying to find those online. I guess I am more blonde than you are (while I am not even a blonde)...


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That's totally something I'd do TexGal! Can you use the bulbs in other fixtures around the house?


----------



## dollface (Mar 17, 2009)

I guess they could make excellent christmas presents, maybe include a witty card like "Here's some green to go with the red"

Atleast if a bulb blows somewhere you wont have to worry about finding a replacement.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm not sure about using them around the house. I guess I'll have to see once they arrive. 

If you see a sales add for these bulbs you'll know how it came out! LOL


----------



## tranr (May 20, 2009)

Bulbs are at least useful and will need to be replaced periodically - I like the idea of more 10 gal tanks. Why not? =)

Two years ago, I accidentally made the same mistake myself once when I ended up buying A LOT more microscope slide cover slips than I intended to. We still have tons of them. =)


----------

